# MAX 2 â€“ Revenge



## spenna

Posted: Mon Feb 22, 2010 12:24 pm Post subject: MAX 2 â€" Revenge

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After a successful first show which had exciting fights from start to finish â€¦ we are back!!!

Sunday 2nd May at Wesleyâ€™s Night Club in Pudsey, Leeds for an action packed evening of action.

Already the card is filling up and we are looking for fighters at all weights, so be quick to contact to us to get matched â€¦

[email protected]

If you are interested in sponsoring our show, please contact us soon â€¦ already we have been asked for sponsorship deals/packages so get in touch now to avoid disappointment.

Martial Arts Xtreme MAX Brings the Cage to Pudsey LEEDS - 2nd May 2010 - Fight Night - Tickets on sale now

Mark â€œSpennaâ€ Spencer

Martial Arts Xtreme MAX Brings the Cage to Pudsey LEEDS - 2nd May 2010 - Fight Night - Tickets on sale now


----------

